# Interested and Learning



## Catur Riagung (May 5, 2018)

Sincerely, My Name Catur Riagung, I'm from Indonesia, I am very interested in FREEMASON, I want to know and learn about FREEMASON, I am very happy if there is someone who wants to be My Mentor, Thank You


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 5, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Catur Riagung (May 6, 2018)

Dear Warrior 1256,

Thank you for your welcome, please help me to guide and get to know the brotherhood of Freemansonry more closely, I am very interested to join the fraternity of Freemansonry, thank you for the opportunity given.

Best Regards, 

Catur Riagung


----------



## MarkR (May 6, 2018)

Freemasonry is illegal in Indonesia, I believe.


----------



## Catur Riagung (May 6, 2018)

Dear Mr. MarkR, 

Saya tahu itu, ini perjuangan saya dan saya sangat percaya pengaruh Freemansonry sangat kuat di Indonesia. Saya akan berjuang sekeras mungkin untuk menjadi bagian dari Freemansonry, tolong bimbing saya dan bantu saya untuk mencapai perjuangan saya.

Best Regards,

Catur Riagung


----------



## hfmm97 (May 6, 2018)

Catur Riagung said:


> Dear Warrior 1256,
> 
> Thank you for your welcome, please help me to guide and get to know the brotherhood of Freemansonry more closely, I am very interested to join the fraternity of Freemansonry, thank you for the opportunity given.
> 
> ...



Sukarno shut down the Masonic lodges in Indonesia in the 1960s. Unless you move to a country where Freemasonry is legal, you cannot be a Freemason.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (May 6, 2018)

Why do you want to be a Freemason? Even if it is legal where you live, it can cost hundreds of US$/yr and take from 6 months to 3 years to become a full Master Mason. Can you afford such costs without harm to yourself or your family?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Catur Riagung (May 6, 2018)

I am very impressed with the struggle of Freemanson fighters, now I do not have that much money, but I am sure with my hope to become part of Freemanson fighters, I will pass that dream, thank you


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 6, 2018)

Catur Riagung said:


> I am very impressed with the struggle of Freemanson fighters, now I do not have that much money, but I am sure with my hope to become part of Freemanson fighters, I will pass that dream, thank you


I think that you have us confused with another group or have a very wrong impression of what we are and do.


----------



## CLewey44 (May 6, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> I think that you have us confused with another group or have a very wrong impression of what we are and do.


Maybe he's thinking KT?


----------



## hfmm97 (May 6, 2018)

Catur Riagung said:


> I am very impressed with the struggle of Freemanson fighters, now I do not have that much money, but I am sure with my hope to become part of Freemanson fighters, I will pass that dream, thank you



What “struggle” are you referring to? What do you mean by “fighters”? 

No one here will help you become a Freemason in a country where being a Freemason is against the law-we would be in violation of the rules of Freemasonry.




Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (May 6, 2018)

Catur Riagung said:


> Dear Mr. MarkR,
> 
> Saya tahu itu, ini perjuangan saya dan saya sangat percaya pengaruh Freemansonry sangat kuat di Indonesia. Saya akan berjuang sekeras mungkin untuk menjadi bagian dari Freemansonry, tolong bimbing saya dan bantu saya untuk mencapai perjuangan saya.
> 
> ...



Catur, is this message in the Indonesian Bahasa? Since this forum is based in the USA (Texas), the primary language of this forum is English: if you expect answers, you will have to communicate in English, thank you


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 6, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> Maybe he's thinking KT?


Possibly.


hfmm97 said:


> What “struggle” are you referring to? What do you mean by “fighters”?


I would like to know this too!


hfmm97 said:


> No one here will help you become a Freemason in a country where being a Freemason is against the law-we would be in violation of the rules of Freemasonry.


Exactly.


----------



## Bloke (May 7, 2018)

Catur Riagung said:


> I am very impressed with the struggle of Freemanson fighters, now I do not have that much money, but I am sure with my hope to become part of Freemanson fighters, I will pass that dream, thank you


I'm a lover and not a fighter


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 7, 2018)

Bloke said:


> I'm a lover and not a fighter


Lol.....good one Brother Bloke!


----------



## MarkR (May 11, 2018)

hfmm97 said:


> Catur, is this message in the Indonesian Bahasa? Since this forum is based in the USA (Texas), the primary language of this forum is English: if you expect answers, you will have to communicate in English, thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


From Google Translate:
"I know that, this is my struggle and I strongly believe the influence of Freemansonry is very strong in Indonesia. I will fight as hard as possible to be a part of Freemansonry, please guide me and help me to achieve my struggle."


----------

